# need suggestions with valve stem seals. my lunatis are passing oil.



## 916sicgoat (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a 2005 gto have had my lunati dual spring kit for 2 months used the seals that came with the kit, now valve stem seals leak and am smoking out the pipes a bit at stoplights, what stem seals are you guys running?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a bad install. I know a few people with Lunati kits with no issues.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Probably install. Any jacketed neoprene seal should work well. Have you had any work done on the heads?


----------



## 916sicgoat (Jan 26, 2014)

thanks for the feedback, I might have damaged them on install. just seeing if anybody has had problems with the lunatis.


----------



## 916sicgoat (Jan 26, 2014)

the heads are 100% stock


----------

